# Clean, Get Away



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

How often do you keep your vehicle clean? Every day? Every week? Every ride? Do you deep clean, spot check, vacuum, let someone else do it?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Clearly this is a job for my teenagers, so as often as i can find them. ?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I pay by the month for a car wash about 2 miles from my house. But I haven't been going as often as I used to. Maybe twice a week at this point.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I use my lunch time to gas up the car. We have a monthly subscription to a chain car wash here, so also zip through to clean it. Only takes a few minutes then quick hit with the vacuums there. 

One thing that sucks about living in the desert. A little sprinkle on the car and it's all jacked up with the dust sticking to the wetness. Nothing worse than a rogue sprinkler getting my car wet and jacking it up.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Driving at nights helps as well as what color your ride is (white needs a washing more often). Quick vacuum a few times a week for me if shaking the mats isn't sufficient. Rub down interior as needed or a few times a month. Ditto for washing the exterior. 

If I was paid like a professional driver, I'd take this aspect more seriously. Still though, I have some personal pride and am slightly ocd, so I wouldn't ride around in a filthy car anyway. I get cleanliness comments from riders a lot, so basically just be cleaner than the rest of your rideshare brethren!

A word about having professionals clean it or using an unlimited package at a wash with actual people. Take the trade dress off! There have been multiple threads of local car wash businesses banning rideshare drivers who go every day and don't throw the workers a few bucks.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

At a minimum, I go through a carwash every other day.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

When I first started, I cleaned the car multiple times a day, seriously! Whenever I had no passengers and it's noon, I'd take a little break, hand wipe the car (I got cleaning tools in the trunk), make it all shiny and new looking, dump the dirt from the mat, wipe the interior with a cleaning solution. I did all that under the terrible heat of the California sun.

I started developing back pains the more I drove Uber, so eventually I stopped cleaning it all the time. Also, there wasn't any noticeable difference when it comes to tips whether the car is shiny or dusty. When I used to clean it all the time, people would say "Oh wow, is this brand new?! It's so clean!" but I wouldn't really get any tips from the ones who say nice things about the car. Now, I barely clean it and it's still the same. I usually receive tips from musicians whom I can talk about all sorts of musical stuff with or just randomly. 

So nope, I don't really bother cleaning the car that much anymore. Just take out the mats every once in a while to remove the dirt, spray it with disinfectant, and take the car to the carwash place. It's not worth the effort, not worth the stress.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I lightly clean mine a couple times during the week, then a decent cleaning both prior to heading out on Friday and Saturday night. 

Usually just a quick vacuum at home, spot clean the interior, apply leather protectant to the seats once a month or so. 

There's a complimentary touch-free car wash with a fill-up at my local shell station so I use that a couple times a week. 

But I like a clean car, regardless if there's pax or not in it. So I don't see it as some big inconvenience.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I clean the exterior either weekly or every other week. I shake off my rubber mats. I drive nights so its not a big deal.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I haven’t had a car wash in wks since most days have been raining. I vacuum only once a wk normally. However, I haven’t vacuumed in wks either. 

I shake my rugs out, and use a little Lysol wipes. Pax still comment how clean my car is. So I’m guessing some drivers have disgusting cars.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'd rather polish out light scratches every few months than not use the convenience of the unlimited monthly pass car washes with free vacuums. Nothing satisfies me more than washing and vacuuming daily, even with a beater car.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Clean and wash after every ride. I take pride


----------



## Dbledsoe143 (Sep 23, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> When I first started, I cleaned the car multiple times a day, seriously! Whenever I had no passengers and it's noon, I'd take a little break, hand wipe the car (I got cleaning tools in the trunk), make it all shiny and new looking, dump the dirt from the mat, wipe the interior with a cleaning solution. I did all that under the terrible heat of the California sun.
> 
> I started developing back pains the more I drove Uber, so eventually I stopped cleaning it all the time. Also, there wasn't any noticeable difference when it comes to tips whether the car is shiny or dusty. When I used to clean it all the time, people would say "Oh wow, is this brand new?! It's so clean!" but I wouldn't really get any tips from the ones who say nice things about the car. Now, I barely clean it and it's still the same. I usually receive tips from musicians whom I can talk about all sorts of musical stuff with or just randomly.
> 
> So nope, I don't really bother cleaning the car that much anymore. Just take out the mats every once in a while to remove the dirt, spray it with disinfectant, and take the car to the carwash place. It's not worth the effort, not worth the stress.


I agree

I drove my Honda Civic for 3years. I cleaned it religiously every day. The last few months my civic started going downhill. So.....I purchased a new Hyundai Elantra. In dang if I got my first complaint. The car was dirty and need upgraded. ITS A NEW DARN CAR, WHAT THE HECK. SOME RIDERS JUST ARE [email protected]#'. GO FIGURE.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The exterior gets a nice rinse off every time it rains. The interior I get the pax to clean. I'll start acting crazy and dangerous and let them know I'm freaking out cause I have mental issues and I am triggered by dirty cars. They start picking up garbage and wiping surfaces with Sani wipes that I give them in an attempt to get out of the car safely. Sometimes I hand them a car vac.

You do realize however, they will report you to Uber so you have to remind them you know where they live and will be back to discuss the rating system with them if there are any reports from Uber. The key is acting irrational enough to be believable. Risky but hey, free car cleaning.


----------



## Dbledsoe143 (Sep 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> The exterior gets a nice rinse off every time it rains. The interior I get the pax to clean. I'll start acting crazy and dangerous and let them know I'm freaking out cause I have mental issues and I am triggered by dirty cars. They start picking up garbage and wiping surfaces with Sani wipes that I give them in an attempt to get out of the car safely. Sometimes I hand them a car vac.
> 
> You do realize however, they will report you to Uber so you have to remind them you know where they live and will be back to discuss the rating system with them if there are any reports from Uber. The key is acting irrational enough to be believable. Risky but hey, free car cleaning.


Nuts, but a thought......



Dbledsoe143 said:


> Nuts, but a thought......


Thank heavens it rained last night!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i washed my car last winter . when it rains it gets washed .
vacuumed about 6 months ago . but it does smell nice inside .
nobody cares if your car is cleaned stop being a bone head your making min wage


----------



## Dbledsoe143 (Sep 23, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> i washed my car last winter . when it rains it gets washed .
> vacuumed about 6 months ago . but it does smell nice inside .
> nobody cares if your car is cleaned stop being a bone head your making min wage


I'm new to this forum. If this the way it works. Not sure if I want to be part of it. You do not call people names. (BONEHEAD?????? )


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> How often do you keep your vehicle clean? Every day? Every week? Every ride? Do you deep clean, spot check, vacuum, let someone else do it?


Used to vacuum it every morning.......then over time after dealing with the paxoles I figured it wasn't worth the electricity to run the vacuum thus I was lucky to vacuum once per week.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Dbledsoe143 said:


> I'm new to this forum. If this the way it works. Not sure if I want to be part of it. You do not call people names. (BONEHEAD?????? )


Uh, yeah... People will get called names up in dis house...

"If you're afraid of a little nosebleed, you best stay underneath your bed..."


----------



## Dbledsoe143 (Sep 23, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> Uh, yeah... People will get called names up in dis house...
> 
> "If you're afraid of a little nosebleed, you best stay underneath your bed..."


It's easy to type. Say it in person. Bed joy


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I know a Lyft driver who said water doesn't touch his car. He uses a towel to dust, then sprays wax, then wipes with another towel. Always shiny like anything.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Clean and wash after every ride. I take pride


All your pax vomit?

I vac between the drunks and the early am airport folks. I'll be bleach wiping daily as flu season nears. I get in the back and sit to do it ever since someone left a big booger on the back of a headrest. You'll miss things like that if you don't.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> I know a Lyft driver who said water doesn't touch his car. He uses a towel to dust, then sprays wax, then wipes with another towel. Always shiny like anything.


That's what I do too. I can dust/wipe my car down in 5 min. Takes a bit longer to do the windows. I have a cordless vac. I'll take 10 min to prep the car for the day. I don't pay for car washes .

** I try to keep all the pax in the back passenger seat. That way when they exit, I can reach back at a red light and bang-out the one mat .


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> That's what I do too. I can dust/wipe my car down in 5 min. Takes a bit longer to do the windows. I have a cordless vac. I'll take 10 min to prep the car for the day. I don't pay for car washes .
> 
> ** I try to keep all the pax in the back passenger seat. That way when they exit, I can reach back at a red light and bang-out the one mat .


After a year of this, the car will have that hazy used look. I've seen drivers in the airport lot dry wiping their cars and I just smh. They are getting off the "dirt" but also scratching and removing the clear coat.

That kind of car care is equivalent to a skin care regime that involves tanning eight hours a day.


----------

